

Everything we know about tech we learned from Kraftwerk (2012) - user_235711
http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2012/04/11/everything-we-know-about-tech-we-learned-from-kraftwerk/

======
chiph
Wolfgang Flür was the drummer during their most productive period, and he
wrote a book about his time with the band:

[http://www.amazon.com/KRAFTWERK-WAS-ROBOT-Wolfgang-
Fl%C3%BCr...](http://www.amazon.com/KRAFTWERK-WAS-ROBOT-Wolfgang-Fl%C3%BCr-
ebook/dp/B006ZP83GC)

It's an interesting read - he was involved with the invention of the
electronic trigger for sequenced drums, but he didn't get credit on the patent
- Florian and Ralf did, because they regarded the other band members as
_employees_ , not fellow artists.

There's a lesson there for people working at startups - be sure to get credit
for your work.

